# How big is your music collection?



## ring_wraith (Feb 21, 2008)

As the title says, shoot away. Try to mention the number of songs rather than the size, as different bitrates can make a hell of a difference. If that's inconvenient, mention the size and bitrate. 

Mine weighs in at *1600 songs*.


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 21, 2008)

Arnd 1800 i guess,
Sonata says 4 days of Bliss 
But thats whats on the HD, got a couple of dvd's i guess, with outdated stuff i rarely listen to.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 21, 2008)

It's 425........files , total of 1 GB


----------



## shobankr (Feb 21, 2008)

6000+ ...... rock, classical, instrumental, regional, har rock, techno.....


----------



## din (Feb 21, 2008)

Music collected from friends, CD shops, all set to mp3 so far

Total CDs = 60, average of 100 songs per CD = 6000

Music downloaded after I got broadband - 33 GB

Total songs = 6000 + 5600 = 11600

Mix of Hindi / English / Malayalam / Ghazals / Classical / Instrumental / Bhajans etc

Meantime, anyone interested in sharing legal / non copyrighted MP3 ? ?


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 21, 2008)

20 gb of complete pure black metal music


----------



## goobimama (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't keep stuff I don't listen to unlike most idiots who have a huge 'collection'. Just 1k songs.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

Mine 6 GB.

It includes both audio as well as video.


----------



## girish.g (Feb 21, 2008)

3.8 GB of rock,metal and some hip hop with some videos


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> Mine 6 GB.
> 
> It includes both audio as well as video.


Btw. what kind of music you listen?
I have 1.5GB,about 500 songs.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 21, 2008)

I got about 6gb of audio,I dont consider videos in music cos their audio quality usually sucks.

But only listen to say about 1gb out of it.


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 21, 2008)

Mine 450MB ~1200 songs.But i have 500GB HDD!!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 21, 2008)

^^so?


----------



## din (Feb 21, 2008)

Goobi, its like our mood. 

I mean I listen to fast music when I am in office, I like ghazals when I travel. When I travel with old people, they ask me to put bhajans and I like that too. When I chat with a lot of people or when I do some work really complicated, I prefer instrumental.

So eventhough the collection is huge, I play different songs at different occasions.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 21, 2008)

just CD's--lots of them-around 200 ,just rock


----------



## goobimama (Feb 21, 2008)

@din: For me it's just 'play'


----------



## desiibond (Feb 21, 2008)

around 9000songs, approx 40gig of music


----------



## sai_cool (Feb 21, 2008)

yaar, my dad is  a huge fan -> he has abt 500-600 dvd's , 400 audio cd's and abt a 100 tapes..


myself -> 10 gb


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 21, 2008)

20gig approximately.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 21, 2008)

total = 4GB

mine = ~1.5GB

Others = my brother's


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Btw. what kind of music you listen?


 
All musics are of my brother i have only music of OSO and some others = 10 MB


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 21, 2008)

my total lib is 28.8 GB (30,944,715,288 bytes) , 4241 files ,268 folders 
and rest on audio CD's (original)


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2008)

Mine is just 48 songs which I love and listen everyday.......
They constitute of both English and Hindi.
They are just 236MB..........


----------



## Rahim (Feb 21, 2008)

30 GB worth of mp3s and Music Videos


----------



## Hustlerr (Feb 21, 2008)

Total 12.5 GB of Music Collection(Mp3s) which is 2,308 files n 256 Folders
And yea it got some Music videos too.


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2008)

Around 47 GB (no pop/punk/rap except few chosen ones) 10234 items

I wasnt expecting it to be this large


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 21, 2008)

^ thats big--have u listened every song


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^ thats big--have u listened every song


not the mainstream sh!t, but yeah some new underrated bands and some unknown surprise bands.


----------



## din (Feb 21, 2008)

@T159

What type of music ? Like Indian / Ghazals etc ?


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 21, 2008)

^ metal , r0ck


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2008)

din said:


> @T159
> 
> What type of music ? Like Indian / Ghazals etc ?


metal, alternative, rock, grunge, electronic, screamo, hardcore, emocore, metalcore, melodic, symphonic, acoustic, ambient, instrumental, post rock, progressive, singer-songwriter, soundtrack, finnish, gothic, indie, korean

And for hindi I like something similar to Tum Bin OST(Koi Fariyaad), Socha Na Tha OST, kishor kumar, sonu nigam, shaan.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 21, 2008)

Arnd 9000 in Computer ... + 125 cassettes !


----------



## lywyre (Feb 21, 2008)

ARR BGM	- 325
Devotional	- 881
English		- 1132
Hindi		- 2287
Instrumentals	- 285
Tamil		- 2643
Telugu		- 153
Malayalam	- 5
----------------------------
Total		- >7700 files
----------------------------


----------



## Voldy (Feb 21, 2008)

Hehe mine is probably 1.5gb


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 21, 2008)

I have stopped storing Music on my HDD, now  always listen music  online. Simple n easy.


----------



## als2 (Feb 22, 2008)

2416 songs


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 22, 2008)

Just around 20-25GB in all


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 22, 2008)

dotn know.... but weighs around 5gb or more..

but one tihng ..

more the songs...more u wont hear themm.. coz u cant make a pick among the vast ocean of music...


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 22, 2008)

12 GB. No of Songs = Unknown, lol

BTW, are all those legal


----------



## viruss (Feb 22, 2008)

why dont you guys upload your songs to any FTP server?


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 22, 2008)

viruss said:


> why dont you guys upload your songs to any FTP server?


And then? Give u the link?

Anyway, I have about 700 mp3s. I just keep what I like and delete rest. Don't wanna waste space. As Phenom said, me too listen online (Last.fm radio)


----------



## New (Feb 22, 2008)

I have 9576 music files.Total is 85.7GB.In that around 20GB goes to video files..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 22, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> 12 GB. No of Songs = Unknown, lol
> 
> BTW, are all those legal



1gb=1024 mb
12gb = 12288 mb

taking 1 song is 5 mb ( maximum )
ie = 2457.6 songs.. round off... 2450 songs..

lets take one album carries a total of 10 songs on average

which brings to 245.76 albums

roughly of 246 albums..

with cost of each album atleast with 200 ruppees ..we get around 49,152Rs..

thats lots of money.. 
and that 200 rupees is something i  took it as average.. say some english albums are costly say costing nearly 500Rs.. and some legal mp3 version of indian songs cost around 75 Rs - 100 Rs..

hence we take it as 200Rs.. which is as for me is undervalued..
thereal cost if legit .. should be 1,10,592 Rs...

Giga... ???  how is my calculation .. still say ur songs legit ??

heah man dont take it seriuos.. i am seriuosly want to burn sometime .. hencethe math..

correct me if the calculation is anywhere incorrect..

p.s : how are u santhosh.. been long time we spoke...hope ur project goes well...


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 22, 2008)

^^he he


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 23, 2008)

thnks ^^^^^^^ hi hi .. how much u have?????/


----------



## New (Feb 23, 2008)

What you people keep in your big 250,500GB HDD as most of you  have only few GB of songs..It just a curiosity..


----------



## eggman (Feb 23, 2008)

22 GB.....out of which 5 GB only for Beatles' Stuff(Official Release, Bootlegs, Un-official Mastered Tapes and many more things).....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 23, 2008)

New said:


> What you people keep in your big 250,500GB HDD as most of you  have only few GB of songs..It just a curiosity..



hehe..Hidden files..maybe


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 23, 2008)

I filter out songs usually acc to my taste.... hav around 70 mp3's which are the best among the best...


----------



## New (Feb 23, 2008)

@2kewl
lol


----------



## ImAClown (Feb 23, 2008)

Around 400-500 Exabytes..


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 23, 2008)

1607 songs which runs for 5.5 days continously utilizing 8.07GB HDD.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2008)

Kiran_tech_mania said:


> 8.07MB


 Some compression that is


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 23, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Some compression that is



LOL!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 23, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Some compression that is



 corrected.


----------



## trublu (Feb 23, 2008)

7.8 GB.used to be 12+ .I deleted most of the songs i never listen to.
BTW,i'm not that good at english music. Can anyone tell me which r the good romantic( preferably, let's say, top 10) english songs? Links wud be a great help.


----------



## ImAClown (Feb 23, 2008)

Around 400-500 Exabytes..


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 24, 2008)

^^ riiiiiiggghhhhtttt......


----------



## napster007 (Feb 24, 2008)

14gb   i listen to abt 2gb


----------



## Orange Juice (Feb 24, 2008)

22 inch by 18 inch


----------



## max_demon (Feb 24, 2008)

mere 736 2.75 GB


----------



## prashant9918 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have  57.4 GB (61,726,122,297 bytes)of music in 11,804 files, 1109 folders.
My video songs collection is around 81 GB.

Hi viruss you are absolutly virus who will pay for upload charges for my music collection


----------



## New (Feb 25, 2008)

80GB video songs?
 I will come  your home


----------



## prashant9918 (Feb 25, 2008)

New said:


> 80GB video songs?
> I will come your home


sure welcome write down i am from navsari


----------



## maxmk (Feb 26, 2008)

near about 30-35GB....not sure keep updating daily...


----------



## New (Feb 26, 2008)

@prashant9918
I am in Bangalore.


----------



## prashant9918 (Feb 26, 2008)

New said:


> @prashant9918
> I am in Bangalore.


 

ur bad luck     whenever u would like to come here i will be ready


----------



## New (Feb 26, 2008)

^Thanks friend.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 26, 2008)

Please keep the discussion on topic. Do not discuss sharing/downloading/mailing/etc. I for one, find this thread useless. But since you people are enjoying it, heh. But keep it clean


----------



## New (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry..


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Feb 26, 2008)

Mine contains ~2000 songs; ~400 in FLAC, rest MP3 (Total ~12 GB)


----------



## ahmadbilal (Feb 26, 2008)

Actually I have no big collect but I have all songs tracks of these 
Pakistani singers.

Atif Aslam
Adnan Sami
Abrar ul Haq

I have an excellent collection and normal I like to listen the Indian and
Pakistani movie songs online at HiPakistan. I have also cute ghazal 
collection of Ghulam Ali, Jagjit singh.

Bilal - HiPakistan
[FONT=&quot]A great source of latest News, Songs, Wallpapers, Showbiz and more...[/FONT]


----------

